# Dream house in a dream location. Where would you live?



## Readie (Jun 29, 2013)

One thing I have always wanted is a house where you can look through 360 degrees and see no one... 
That is a tall order in Britain. Scotland has places in the highlands but, the weather is too extreme. Midges - snow.
Ummm... difficult one.

Where would you live?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome to Whistler | Resort Municipality of Whistler


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 29, 2013)

Victoria, B.C.. I would spend the rest of my life down at the inner harbour watching people.

Geo


----------



## johnbr (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes B.C Canada on the coast.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2013)

Difficult one! Anywhere close to mountains, need to have them there hills close, we're not seeing eye to eye me and the flatlands!
California, same side as B.C. in Canada, where I've got relatives, hot rod and the kustom culture, old school that is, not too far away from Bonneville, sort of.... 
The logging history of the Pacific Northwest, which my dads cousin was part in the '20's, would explain my soft spot for logging railroads, like Climax, Heisler and Shay...and some fair sized mallets!
Also close to former Milwaukee Road, SP, GN and NP country, proper mountain railroading, not much left of any of them, but bl**dy beautiful country for outdoorsy stuff!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2013)

2500 square foot Timber Home in Alaska, Maine or the Bavarian Alps.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2013)

Nordic style?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2013)

No a beautiful timber frame home or modern log home.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 29, 2013)

Whistler is beautiful, but extreme in weather with upper elevations. And a very pretty Canadian young lady server told me and my wife to watch out for "beaver fever" during the summer. So that counts me out. Can't afford that at my old age. My wife is going to get everything as it is.

I would like to live in Sequim Washington (rains very little), wonderful community and live in a small rambler (one floor) house. I don't need much too keep me happy. I'm a simple guy. Just need a room to build models (my retired dream), a gun range to go to where the locals won't f#ck with me, and a decent grocery store for meat/seafood/vegetables. They have a couple and they are world class good.

Alternative would be to live around Washington 101 Lake Wynoochee area. That is God's country. Rain forest of the Pacific Northwest. Quiet. Pristine and rains enough to keep all the other effers off my property. But ammenities like grocery items are literally rarities.

I have been all over this continent. BC is beautiful. But nothing that Seattle doesn't have and perhaps in my humble opinion even less so if you like the city diversity thing. 

Oregon... okay. Kinda like Washington, but hotter in the summer and less green. 

Kalifornia? Perhaps northern Kali, but even that sucks because of the people. Spent many a year there. 

Nevada? What happens in Nevada, stays in Nevada. For a reason. Only losers, reprobates and thieves live there.

Arizona? Suprisingly beautiful actually. Especially the upper desert, Sedona and higher area. Why are all the cars white? Well that's obvious... who wants to live in an oven. Clue? Everyone's front yard consists of crushed rocks. Beauty...

New Mexico? Pretty state, especially around the mountain areas of Albequerque.

Hmmm... Oklahoma. You know why Texas doesn't float out into the Gulf sea? Because Oklahoma sucks.

Where was I... oh yes. Louisiana. Specifically N'arlins (New Orleans). That hurricane cleansed the region. If you have never been there, you have no idea. What a social, ethical and racial $-pool.

Alabama. Racists inbred. Both black and white. Went to highschool there in the early 1980s. You would have thought it was the 1960s. You're a redneck. You're a #igger. Throw rock thru bus window at end of year. Repeat. And yet, some of the most polite and welcoming strangers you could ever meet. Their hospitality drips from their mouths like their honeysweet drawl.

Kentucky - Strange southern state. You can go from millionaire to pauper in a mile.

Ohio - City hard and country nice.

Georgia - Gentele, redneck and hood hard. Beautiful architecture.

Florida - Swamps. Swamps. Frogs. Gators. Huge bugs. Gators. Crabs. Old People from New York. Gators. Not much variety actually.

South Carolina - Rednecks. I know. I have close relatives there.

North Carolina - People who think they aren't rednecks.

Virginia - People who know they aren't rednecks. Many of them work in Washington DC

Western Virginia - Rednecks who are proud to be rednecks. And marry their first cousins.

Washington DC - Nobody who lives in the district (16sq mi area) is actually from here. DC is strange. It is wealth personified and a half a block away is abject poverty, corruption, and crime.  Third world country crime, lack of education and societal evolution. Don't believe me? Take a trip to DC and book a hotel room in the SE district of our capital. I dare you. I did it many times.

Minnesota - Get away from the major cities and it is nice. Weather is a bitch though.

Michigan - Same

Idaho - Lovely little towns. But what weather extremes!

Montana - Same here! But Lord they are both beautiful states. Man on man.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2013)

At this point, any place nice without any fricken idiots around.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 29, 2013)

I'd kick Trevolta out of his house and move right in!


----------



## andy2012 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'd live in Sault Ste. Marie Michigan as close to the Soo locks as possible. It is such a beautiful place.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 30, 2013)

Istria, in the west part of Croatia, is neat place. Mild weather, good food, while being far tidier with more tolerant people than here in the south. One is close to Italy, Slovenia, Austria and mountainous region of Croatia, so you can swim in summer and ski at winter, all within 100 km.
Otherwise, Southern Germany (now that's a place where everything is at place) or New Zealand.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 30, 2013)

A house is nothing more than a boat that is so imperfectly built it cannot move.


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 30, 2013)

I would purchase a small Greek Island and the house would be built around a fountained courtyard, all the courtyard facing walls would be able to open fully to allow air circulation. Solar Panels and Wind turbine on the roof. Borehole drilled for fresh water.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Nordic style?


 


DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No a beautiful timber frame home or modern log home.



Well, since the Swedes and the Finns brought the log cabins with them to the U.S. back in the in day, it has to be Nordic style...  

....or something like his, aboouuut the right size, now...where did I put my crossbow??


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 30, 2013)

N4521U said:


> I'd kick Trevolta out of his house and move right in!



I take it his wife, Kelly Preston, comes with your dream house?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Think that he'll stop with just the one, out in the big empty wilderness!? 

Where it gets cold...













Bacon!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 30, 2013)

I think that Mrs. Preston and the house reside in Florida. So he won't have to worry about shrinkage.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, since the Swedes and the Finns brought the log cabins with them to the U.S. back in the in day, it has to be Nordic style...
> 
> ....or something like his, aboouuut the right size, now...where did I put my crossbow??
> 
> View attachment 237249



Really I could have sworn the English were building log cabins as well. Everyone built log cabins in America.

But if you want to call it nordic style, yes that is what me and the wife want to build, just smaller. Only 2500 to 3000 square feet.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Really I could have sworn the English were building log cabins as well. Everyone built log cabins in America.
> 
> But if you want to call it nordic style, yes that is what me and the wife want to build, just smaller. Only 2500 to 3000 square feet.



From Wiki....
In the present-day United States, settlers may have first constructed log cabins in 1638. Historians believe that the first log cabins built in North America were in the Swedish colony of Nya Sverige (New Sweden) in the Delaware River and Brandywine River valleys. Many of its colonists were actually Forest Finns, because Finland was controlled by Sweden at that time. The Swedish colony only lasted a couple of decades before it was absorbed by the Dutch colony of New Netherland, which was soon absorbed by the English. Most of the descendants of the Swedish-Finnish colony are believed to have stayed in North America. Their quick and easy construction techniques not only remained, but spread.


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

Modern timber-frame architecture in wood and glass: - HUF HAUS

These have growing in popularity here as people seek a more individual style for their home.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have admit though, probably mentioned it before, I regret that I didn't add this class, after my two-year car painting class at school, how to build these log houses, always a special feeling living in something that you've built yourself, right?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2013)

Difficult choice, but maybe on the mountain overlooking Lac d'Annecy, in the southern French Alps.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> From Wiki....
> In the present-day United States, settlers may have first constructed log cabins in 1638. Historians believe that the first log cabins built in North America were in the Swedish colony of Nya Sverige (New Sweden) in the Delaware River and Brandywine River valleys. Many of its colonists were actually Forest Finns, because Finland was controlled by Sweden at that time. The Swedish colony only lasted a couple of decades before it was absorbed by the Dutch colony of New Netherland, which was soon absorbed by the English. Most of the descendants of the Swedish-Finnish colony are believed to have stayed in North America. Their quick and easy construction techniques not only remained, but spread.



Very cool, learn something new everyday...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

The ammount of stuff that I've learned here buddy....is, well....vast!


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

I have in mind a place with a view over the sea..that's 180 degrees taken care of 
The tricky bit is the other 180 degrees.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2013)

Readie said:


> I have in mind a place with a view over the sea..that's 180 degrees taken care of
> The tricky bit is the other 180 degrees.....



That is why we want to settle down and build our Timberframe on the coast of Alaska or Maine. Beautiful ocean views out the front, views of the mountains out the back.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

With a big enough balcony to fish from, eh?


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

'That is why we want to settle down and build our Timberframe on the coast of Alaska or Maine. Beautiful ocean views out the front, views of the mountains out the back.'

I can understand that desire. 
There are a few houses on the Devon / Cornwall coast that are suitable. It would have to be stone/ brick though with the damp winters here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

How about an old lighthouse? 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> How about an old lighthouse? 8)



I think that would actually be pretty cool, or a dutch style windmill.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

True mate, must be plenty of them around, that's not being used...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2013)

Nowhere to put a corner unit though ........


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2013)

What you on abour, there's plenty of round corners.....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2013)

Can only put round things in round corners - like lots of beer bottles..... or round buns with bacon in them ..........


----------



## Readie (Jul 1, 2013)

A thought occured to me that one of the most islolated places can be in a big city where no one knows you.
So, an apartment over looking the Thames perhaps?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 1, 2013)

That's a scary thought. Almost solopsist. Very Descartes, Readie.


----------



## Readie (Jul 2, 2013)

Its not a bad thing Matt...you can live in the most isolated building you can find ( bear) or, live amongst others en masse, like a big city, but be on your on to all intends and purposes.

I have never really been sure which is best and achieves what I seek.

Anyway, enough rumination...lets get back to the lovely BACON


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 2, 2013)

Next door to a hobby shop.


----------



## Readie (Jul 2, 2013)

Depends on you hobby


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 2, 2013)

after 50 some years snow and frigid temps are starting to lose their luster at a break neck pace. taxes and government meddling are starting to really P!$$ me off and there is no relief in sight for that.....going 3rd world....warm, sunny 3rd world. bought 5 acres in belize. my taxes are $25.00 usd a year....they make a really good spiced rum....just legilized pot for personal comsumption (i dont smoke but might want to some day..lol)...because it was british honduras they speak a fair amount of english...your wealth will double and cost of living cut by 2/3rds ( if you are from the us). i am 1/4 mile from an airport...they have reasonable aviation laws so i can own and fly a light sport ac. i am a hop, a skip, and a jump away from babes in bikinis and some of the best scuba diving in the world. i can own and carry a firearm if i so wish. the crime where i picked is no better or worse than the rural area i live now. did i mention they make rum???


----------



## Readie (Jul 2, 2013)

bobbysocks said:


> after 50 some years snow and frigid temps are starting to lose their luster at a break neck pace. taxes and government meddling are starting to really P!$$ me off and there is no relief in sight for that.....going 3rd world....warm, sunny 3rd world. bought 5 acres in belize. my taxes are $25.00 usd a year....they make a really good spiced rum....just legilized pot for personal comsumption (i dont smoke but might want to some day..lol)...because it was british honduras they speak a fair amount of english...your wealth will double and cost of living cut by 2/3rds ( if you are from the us). i am 1/4 mile from an airport...they have reasonable aviation laws so i can own and fly a light sport ac. i am a hop, a skip, and a jump away from babes in bikinis and some of the best scuba diving in the world. i can own and carry a firearm if i so wish. the crime where i picked is no better or worse than the rural area i live now. did i mention they make rum???



Sounds ideal Bobby. Got everything you need


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2013)

Great place to live! I'm too old and knackered to go back there, but another ex-Army mate would love to buy a place there and settle down. Although I have heard there've been a lot of changes, and the drug gangs seem to be on the up.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 2, 2013)

yeah that is mostly in belize city....which is like going to detroit or even some of the worse parts of any big city. if your buddy is serious have him check out this site. its who i used and they are pretty good...

belize real estate ~ tropic real estate property for sale belize central america

this parcel looks to be a pretty decent deal....

Belize real estate ~ Tropic Real Estate property for sale Belize Central America

plus there is a HUGE mennonite community there that build houses out of hardwood ( its termite-proof). ~27k usd will get you a 20ft x 40ft finished house ...delivered and set up. if he wants more info let me know....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd go back to my rocky mountains in Colorado. Not too hot, not too cold. Just enough snow to let you know its winter, then it melts. 

Then there is the rocky mountain high... No weed just good air... or what there is of it at that altitude.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Bobby, I'll pass on the info. He's away for a week at the moment, but I'll show him as soon as he gets back.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 4, 2013)

Bobby, you are a brave man. Living in a foreign country as a foreigner where you have no rights whatsoever, where the government can change overnight, and policies along with them take a lot of courage. While the US is far from perfect it at least has a stable government and a Bill of Rights.
As for the rest, I have mydream house and a dream location, not perfect but the pluses far outweigh the negs. A big house, lots of room, neighbors far away, about 100yds from an 85mi long lake with my own dock and boats, water so cler you can see 2ft or more, sensible gun laws, my own shooting range complete with venison targets, a fantastic view night and day. So I have my dream finally


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 5, 2013)

Now that Mike is a wonderful house. Glad this dream came true for you.


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

To quote Blackadder Mike 'you lucky lucky lucky bastard'.... 

That is some place you got and I'm glad for you that you realised the dream.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm glad too Mike, and I'm not jealous - honest. No, honestly, I'm not ..... mutter, mutter, mu..........


----------



## mikewint (Jul 5, 2013)

Many thanks to all of you, took me 65 years to get out of ILL-Noise but it was all worth it now. My third year here now and I hate having to go back even for a few days to see the kids. Summers are hot, it is 95F (35C) right now but the humidity is 29% and up on the ridge there is almost always a breeze. Last night we sat on the deck and watched the fireworks display sot from the dam plus the displays from about 3 other towns on the horizon


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2013)

Just had a thought - keep an eye open for very low flying Lancasters .............


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

Only 29% humidity? Is that normal where you live. I've spent a lot of time in Oklahoma, Texas, Alabama, Misery, Florida, and Kentucky. And the humidity was the killer for me.

I do have to say so, sir. That looks to be a beautiful home you have, man. Just wonderful. Good on you, Mike.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 5, 2013)

There is an airport about 6mi away where all the Big-Bucks keep their Lear Jets. Generally there are at least three there except on holidays. Yesterday I counted seven plus 4 or 5 two engine turbo-props. One cove over is a guy who has his own seaplane. Watched him land on the lake two days ago. Must be nice
Matt that has been the norm here except lately. The last two weeks of June reminded me of ILL-Noise. Dew points were 74-75F and it was miserable during the day and even at midnight temps were 85F. The lake water was at 86F so taking a swim did not do much to cool off. So far temps are coming back up but the humidity is staying low so we cool off quite a bit at night


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

While you do acclimate somewhat. Heat + Humidity is a real bitch. Even here in the EXTREMELY mild pacific northwest, summers can get relatively hot 85F-95F for weeks. Now that may not seem all that hot, nobody has air conditioning up here. I bet less <0.05% of housing has air conditioning.

Well not this fat man!!!! Bwuuuhahahahahahhh! I bought a heat pump baby!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2013)

Great stuff guys, great stuff!!
Maybe I should try to wrestle those 800 square meters of my dad, which bought on Dominica back in the 60's, some thing that his bank had back then. Swedes are the biggest minority on that island IIRC.....
800 square meter, what's that in square feet, found that it's about 8612 square feet...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

It's an outhouse.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2013)

With a roll of paper hanging on the wall ...............


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2013)

Is that your dream house lads?? Thought that you two, would have bigger ambitions than that, but if living in outhouse makes you happy, who am I to judge?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2013)

Goes along with my historical outhouse bottle collection hobby I have.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 6, 2013)

800 square meters is 8606.72 square feet or about .20 acres in the US. That would be about a average surburban lot. A big outhouse but then you need a drainage field. An acre is 43,560 square feet by comparison. My house sits on 5.6 acres or 243,936 square ft. The upper level is 3600 square ft and the lower 2400 square ft.
The house definitely has air (geothermal heat pump actually). Highest temp so far this summer was 107F (42C). Highest temp I've seen was 116F (47C) so the air runs but if the nights drop into the 60F range the air goes off and windows open. The dam is hydroelectric so power is reasonable and we are all electric except for a gas-log fireplace and a propane (backup) water heater


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2013)

Literally.


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

When its raining and miserable I would like a flat in London so I could access everything I enjoy easily.

When the sun is shining London is the last place I would want to be. A place by a river or by the sea would be much better.

One of each?
Maybe one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 14, 2018)

In an A-Frame house in Branson, Missouri enjoying the Country Music Shows and the beauty found only in the Ozarks. If unlucky they would grab someone from the audience and make them part of the show. Here is a photo of my unlucky experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 14, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> View attachment 497601
> In an A-Frame house in Branson, Missouri enjoying the Country Music Shows and the beauty found only in the Ozarks. If unlucky they would grab someone from the audience and make them part of the show. Here is a photo of my unlucky experience.



You're the one in red right?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 14, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> You're the one in red right?


How could you tell?


----------



## swampyankee (Jun 14, 2018)

New York City. Three bedrooms on upper east side


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 14, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> How could you tell?



Ahh... I won't tell if you won't...


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 27, 2018)

Kyoto, Japan.


----------

